

Causes of Night Sweats - loo821ql
http://www.whysleep.org/causes-of-night-sweats/

======
wbhart
One cause of night sweats is a rare disease called Wegener's Granulomatosis,
which is pretty treatable but sometimes gets misdiagnosed as cancer. It often
seems to start as an ear infection or sinus problem and eventually causes
scarring, lumps and holes in the lungs, rashes, joint pain, kidney failure. It
is rare and because of this, doctors often misdiagnose it until very late in
its progression.

